# Ford N9 starts,runs, dies after warm



## RaZorBackFan

ford 9n 
1 dies after warmed up.
2 distributor on right side
3 new coil/fuel lines and filters. has an inline filter right beside the distributor
4 says points are getting hot.


I am Looking at buying this little tractor to work a couple acres. the ole feller that owns this 9n says hes tried every trick in the books and still has that common problem of dying when warmed up. and takes awhile to restart.
i dont really know what the six volt system looks like so i am not sure if it is 6 or 12.

His son said it needs new distributor. His father said it didnt.. i havent got to work on it myself yet but im going to take a charged battery up there today and see whats happening so i can better understand the problem.
i will gladly email pictures that i have of this little setup if i could get a little help trouble shooting. i really need this little tractor..my place is getting out of hand, just took a lay off from work and got myself into a little produce operation for some local stores. hes asking 900 and other than paint it has great sheet metal.
if i can get into this thing" running" pretty cheap it is my best option right now.
i would appreciate any help.

email [email protected] and i will send photos if they would help.

Thank yall!

Harley


----------



## stephenscity

Coil could be breaking down but I'd check the fuel line to make sure the sedement bowl is letting it run full stream too. May be that it is running out of fuel. Course I always go cheap and easy first. Just because he says the coil is new doesn't mean it is good. If it has a genny then in all prob it is a 6V but just meter the battery if ya not sure but he shoul know.
Turn your fuel off hemove the bowl empty and put bowl back on when you turn it on it should fill back up immediately.


----------



## pogobill

I wonder if the inline fuel filter is causing the problem?
Also, if the battery has three filler plugs on top, it's a 6 volt. If it has 6, then it's a 12 volt.


----------



## Ken N Tx

I also believe it could be the coil..

It can not be a 9N if the distributor is on the side..

Look to see if it has an automotive type alternator on the right side of the block..


----------



## stephenscity

There should be no inline filtr on a N and if there is ya need to get it off will cause major problems.
and yea if you have a side dist. you have a 8N later model


----------



## Tippmann98

Those symptoms point to a bad coil. Maybe the new one is faulty too?


----------



## stephenscity

Tend to agree with the coil but the only reason I mention the bowl is had it happen to me once some time back Mine would run fine for about 1/2-1 hr then shut off. Drove me nuts changed coil twice and for whatever reason pulled the bowl and cleaned the sceens solved the problem.


----------



## RaZorBackFan

My mistake. I did type distributor in there.. There is an "alternator" all the way up front right side.

And that little inline filter is all but sittin on it.
I sure appreciate all the input folks..Im sure it will make attacking this thing more productive.

I haven't had the time to run up there and start troubleshooting but tomorrow I plan to hit this forum and chase down all of the possibilities I can. I should be able to check that coil by fire off a plug after it dies I assume?

Once again.. Thank y'all.

Harley


----------



## stephenscity

That is a gravity system and the in line filters don't work without a fuel pump. Be curious if his problems didn't start when he put that on?Sounds like ya got a 12v conversion there too with the alt. Make sure you have a 12v coil. Never knew why but sometimes people would leave the 6v coil on not a good idea!!!
Just thought too sometimes the ig swith will act this way. after it heats up will open. 
like you turned the key off. Easy check just jump it and see if it solves the problem.

Good Luck!!!Gotta love these sometimes problems!!!


----------



## RaZorBackFan

That filter looks pretty new. I think it was part of his effort to keep it runnin.. It may have had one there before I'm not sure about it..He's been cuttin wood and haven't been able to ask the man many questions since the post here.

I seen a few of fixed up. Sure are sharp lil ole tractors . Just hopin it's got enuff guts for what I need it for.. 

PTO isn't independent on those are they?


----------



## RaZorBackFan

stephenscity said:


> That is a gravity system and the in line filters don't work without a fuel pump. Be curious if his problems didn't start when he put that on?Sounds like ya got a 12v conversion there too with the alt. Make sure you have a 12v coil. Never knew why but sometimes people would leave the 6v coil on not a good idea!!!
> Just thought too sometimes the ig swith will act this way. after it heats up will open.
> like you turned the key off. Easy check just jump it and see if it solves the problem.
> 
> Good Luck!!!Gotta love these sometimes problems!!!


Hey thanks for that bit of info on the ignition .. A lot of symptoms and diagnosis aint there? Is that an older tractor issue or these models of ford tractor . As if you can't tell I ain't real mechanically inclined or tractor savvy! Hah


----------



## stephenscity

RaZorBackFan said:


> Hey thanks for that bit of info on the ignition .. A lot of symptoms and diagnosis aint there? Is that an older tractor issue or these models of ford tractor . As if you can't tell I ain't real mechanically inclined or tractor savvy! Hah


China replacement switches!!!!
It doesn't have LivePTO just make sure if it doesn't already,that you put an override on the PTO before doing any Bushhogging


----------



## RaZorBackFan

While I was out runnin around today I found a SUPER CLEAN real good runnin little ford 1715 with a cab over .. No rust, good paint, I mean a dandy! For 3000 .. But the PTO clutch or something is out.. When engaged it will spin real slow . No grinding or anything but ya can stop the pto shaft with a little boot pressure ..reckon that little ole tractor is worth puttin a little time and money into at that price?


----------



## stephenscity

Can't help there. Not into modern tractors but unless you can do the work having newer tractors repaired are like new cars can get real$$$$$$quick. Never heard of cab over in ref to tractors only trucks??


----------



## RaZorBackFan

Yeah it's just the factory ford canopy I guess would be a better example of what I'm talkin bout..


----------



## RC Wells

With the 9N check the battery and alternator voltage. The originals were 6 volt with a 6 volt generator, but most folks have uprated them to 12 volt by now.

If it is running a 12 volt system, get the coil checked to see if it is truly a 12 volt coil made to start and run on 12 volts. Most 12 volt coils start on 12 and run on 6, and running them on 12 volts will create exactly the problem you describe. A rather inexpensive ignition resistor will solve the problem for a few bucks unless the coil has been damaged if it is 12 volt conversion with a coil that runs on 6 volts.

Regarding the Ford 1715, made by Shibaura, the machined parts are getting scarce. New Holland no longer supports them, so you are looking at a grey market supplier or a salvage yard as a source.

The clutch for the PTO is a dual stage arrangement with the main clutch. Part way down disengages the PTO, and all the way down disengages the PTO and the drive to the transmission. This precludes needing an overrunning clutch like is necessary on the 8 and 9N series that would be pushed by the pto when the main clutch was pressed to stop the tractor.


----------



## Sledge740

*Condenser*

I fought mine for a couple of years., before and after 12v conversion. Replaced coils, points, caps, wires. Checked complete fuel system. 
After I replaced the condenser 2 1/2 years ago no problems with it dieing. 
I'm using the 6v starter and the 6v coil. The only thing I've done is replace the voltage reducer and lights. Make are your points are mated good or they will burn out on 6v or 12v.


----------

